# Jack Hayford goes mad



## ReformedWretch (Mar 20, 2006)

http://www.christianitytoday.com/bcl/areas/worship/articles/031306.html

Including Non-Christians in Christian Worship

CHRISTIANITY TODAY - by Jack Hayford - March 13, 2006 - ...A less traditional means we use to encourage commitment is the Lord's Supper. We invite all the people to gather around the Lord's Table and partake in small groups. We believe it is the Lord's Table we are invited to, the Lord is doing the inviting, and no one is excluded. To us that means unbelievers are invited, as well.

We explain clearly, of course, what we are doing, and what an unbeliever is doing by partaking: making a commitment to Christ. We stress the gravity of the event to reflect the serious nature of faith in Christ.

At the same time, we want people to know that they are welcome. For example, I might say, "If you are visiting with us today, you are not only welcome to participate, you are urged to. If you were at my house and it came dinnertime, I wouldn't leave you sitting in the other room while I went to the dining room. And if you said, 'Well, I'm not really hungry,' I'd say, 'Come in and sit with us anyway.' Now, as we come to the Lord's Table, join us. And when the bread is served, take a portion."

After everyone is served, I continue, "Everyone here who knows the Lord Jesus might thank him for " and here I'll encourage them to thank God for something that relates to the morning's teaching. "If you've never received Christ," I continue, "you might say, 'God, I know I can't earn salvation by partaking of this. But in receiving this, I'm telling you I'm opening myself to your life.' " If they are not ready to take that important step and partake of Communion, they are encouraged to sit with us at the table while we partake.

So the Lord's Supper is not only a significant time for the church body, we also use it as a way to incorporate non-Christians into the service, and some into the body.

We recognize using Communion as an evangelistic opportunity troubles many people, and for understandable reasons. We're not arguing that every church should do it, or that it is necessary for churches that want to include unbelievers in their services. But it is one of the ways we incorporate unbelievers into our service...


----------



## daveb (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome visitors. Here, eat and drink judgment upon yourselves! No need to thank me!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 20, 2006)

Madness!

Christianity defined: Anything goes (because I have no idea otherwise for lack of proper training in the things of God).


----------



## bened (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> Welcome visitors. Here, eat and drink judgment upon yourselves! No need to thank me!



 That would be a nice announcement for his bulletin, to which I'd add: "Please fully complete your visitor card, so we can coordinate hospital visitation or funeral arrangements with your home church (if any) and immediate family."


----------



## Irishcat922 (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow! Typical of the direction many Charismatic churches are going.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 20, 2006)

Here's an excellent example of Christianity gone awry. How wrong are they? Do we accept this as we accept Cameron and Comfort? If we accept and endorse stuff like Cameron and Comfort, why not Hayford? In ten years they will be baptizing unbelievers just so they feel ok about themselves.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Mar 20, 2006)

One can only wonder just WHERE the village elders are....


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> In ten years they will be baptizing unbelievers just so they feel ok about themselves.



Some SBC churches have been doing that for years already, Scott!!!


----------



## turmeric (Mar 20, 2006)

I've heard of baptismal regeneration but never *eucharistic* regeneration! This takes the cake, or should I say the loaf?


----------



## Preach (Mar 20, 2006)

It's my understanding that Solomon Stoddard (Edwards' grandfather) allowed non-Christians to partake of the Lord's Supper. That is why it was called "converting ordinance". He would allow those who were not sure if they were Christians or not, and even those who admitted they were not Christians. Come to the table. Perhaps the Lord will convert you here.

It took Edwards about 20 years to come to the determination that his grandfather was wrong (after all here was this Patriarchal figure in the pulpit). Edwards ministered with his grandfather for a few years. But even when Edwards was the sole Pastor, it took him about 20 years to stand against this "converting ordinance".

He knew that the voting men of the congregation would vote him out and that is precisely what they did by the ratio of approx. 10:1

Thus the great Edward was kicked out of his pulpit and buried in a small village on the outskirts of civilization (Stockbridge?). Yet, in God's providence, it was there, in that place, working out of a very small shack that he produced some of his greatest treatises, as too he set forth the rudimentary elements of the Gospel to a few white families and, by way of a translator, to the (Housatonic or Lousatonic) native Americans.


----------



## Jane (Oct 3, 2006)

Joe Tkach, Pastor General of the Worldwide Church of God, considers Jack Hayford his pastor the last I had heard. I was a member of the WCG for 21 years and have met Joe Tkach personally. The blind leading the blind, and they both fall into a ditch.

This business of inviting the unconverted to take the Lord Supper is madness as has been stated. When did complying with scriptural requirements ever matter? 

Jack Hayford also has daily "visits" by the Lord Jesus Christ each morning while he is shaving! You can be sure this practice was a "word or prophecy"!


----------



## Ivan (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...



None that I'm aware of, but if they are you won't find my within a mile of them.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 3, 2006)

> Jack Hayford also has daily "visits" by the Lord Jesus Christ each morning while he is shaving!



Blade or electric? :bigsmile:

[Edited on by Ivan]


----------



## Herald (Oct 3, 2006)

This past Sunday, we began celebrating the Lord's Supper weekly. While I do believe the Lord's Supper is a clear presentation of the gospel, we hold that the Lord's Supper is for believers only. To actively encourage unbelievers to partake is reckless (on the part of the local church leadership).


----------



## Ivan (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> This past Sunday, we began celebrating the Lord's Supper weekly. While I do believe the Lord's Supper is a clear presentation of the gospel, we hold that the Lord's Supper is for believers only. To actively encourage unbelievers to partake is reckless (on the part of the local church leadership).



I agree 100%. If I knew of a Southern Baptist church within our association that allowed unbelievers to partake of the Lord's Supper, I'd have to say something. To allow such a thing is totally irresponsible.


[Edited on by Ivan]


----------



## non dignus (Oct 3, 2006)

When I was going to Pasadena Four Square Church about 15 years ago, the 'elders' went out on New Year's Eve dispensing communion on the Rose Parade route to anyone willing to take it! 

Talk about casting pearls before swine.


----------



## Herald (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by non dignus_
> When I was going to Pasadena Four Square Church about 15 years ago, the 'elders' went out on New Year's Eve dispensing communion on the Rose Parade route to anyone willing to take it!
> 
> Talk about casting pearls before swine.



Honestly, these reports are not surprising. But let not your heart be troubled. God's people are looking to be fed. Those with a yearning heart will find their souls quenched where the Word of God is taught in truth and the love of the Savior displayed. The true light can pierce this present darkness. 

Matthew 5:14-16 _14 "You are the light of the world. A city set on a hill cannot be hidden. 15 "Nor do men light a lamp, and put it under the peck-measure, but on the lampstand; and it gives light to all who are in the house. 16 "Let your light shine before men in such a way that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father who is in heaven. _

All those that the Father has called will yearn for the truth. Father, please bring your people to a right understanding of you, for your glory. Amen.


----------

